# Megazorb?



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Am looking for a bedding that can use for all of my critters (rats, gerbil, hamster and guinea pigs) is megazorb suitable for all of them and where is the cheapest place people have found to buy it from? what other bedding would people recommend for all of them?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2011)

I use megazorb for my rats, hamsters and guinea pigs and never had any issues. I know lil miss uses it for her gerbils without issues too.

I buy mine from my local horse feed merchants


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i use megazorb for all my fluffs, hamsters gerbils, hedgehog, pigs, rabbits, chinchillas, its a great bedding and works really well, i get it from my local feed store


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I've found it on a site called merryhill I think was £7 ish with £4.98 postage but I ordered the cheaper easibed lol as you got more for your money


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

I use Megazorb for various rodents, including gerbils - holds the tunnel networks really well together with some hay. It would be fine for rats, hamster and gerbils - I've not kept guinea pigs so not sure on that. 

I couldn't find any from a local horse dealer so I get it from a site called Farmway - same price as Daynna says and thats for 85l. Sometimes I get a batch that smells like butterscotch which is odd, but quite nice


----------



## Plebob (Apr 11, 2011)

I keep my guinea pigs on vetbed - it is expensive to buy but then lasts. I put newspaper underneath to absorb the wee and change this daily; the bedding needs changing at least twice a week.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

I had an outbreak of sneezing in every one of my rats on megazorb. The mice were fine. To be on the safe side I use eco petbed, known at my local supplier as simply 'cardboard squares'. Best try it and see how you get on.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I use this too with my hammies I order it online and it costs about £12 including delivery 

Only problem I've had is that my most recent bag smells like mouldy orange peels! I have no idea why....but I can live with it!


----------



## zanda99 (Oct 27, 2010)

megazorb is Fantastic!
But Another bedding you should check out is finacard
if you buy its free shipment anywhere in the U.K


----------

